# Battery Life #WIN!



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

So, for those of you who know who I am, you probably have heard me rant about overclocking, underclocking, undervolting, etc. and how it can be risky and never seen the point. Well, I have finally changed my mind on that. A few weeks back I bought JRummy's Overclock Utility from the market. It's a great app, really is. I decided to just play around with it and I was actually shocked by my findings. Right now I have my Droid X set to : 1.2 Ghz OC, Low Voltage. I didn't do Ultra Low, because I didn't want to restrict power too much, it can cause bootloops and other ugly stuff to happen. But here is what I got from that: 
http://yfrog.com/khe1xp

That was taken literally right before it shut itself off from low battery.

Im running CM4DX with the Camera Fix and I have modified nothing else otherwise.

Never thought i'd see my phone last, with moderate use, for most part over 15 hours.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

mine did this with the stock rooted gingerbread

my battery only got worse with cm7


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

weird. mine was worse for awhile but since nightly6 ive been ok for most part..


----------



## marcfogel (Jun 7, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> So, for those of you who know who I am, you probably have heard me rant about overclocking, underclocking, undervolting, etc. and how it can be risky and never seen the point. Well, I have finally changed my mind on that. A few weeks back I bought JRummy's Overclock Utility from the market. It's a great app, really is. I decided to just play around with it and I was actually shocked by my findings. Right now I have my Droid X set to : 1.2 Ghz OC, Low Voltage. I didn't do Ultra Low, because I didn't want to restrict power too much, it can cause bootloops and other ugly stuff to happen. But here is what I got from that:
> http://yfrog.com/khe1xp
> 
> That was taken literally right before it shut itself off from low battery.
> ...


My battery life blows with CM4DX. One thing that helped a lot was to turn off 3G data while connected to WiFi. I am going to give this a try. CM4DX is so dang smooth that I cannot give it up. I hope battery life increases as the betas progress.


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

After the last nightly mine has improved quiet a bit.. 40% after 11 hours.

I use my phone a lot though heh


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

all of the motoblur services running in the background destroyed battery life


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

mine battery has also been good today...id say about 20 hours without charge...on nightly 7 btw


----------



## xCHRISTIANx (Jun 13, 2011)

marcfogel said:


> My battery life blows with CM4DX. One thing that helped a lot was to turn off 3G data while connected to WiFi. I am going to give this a try. CM4DX is so dang smooth that I cannot give it up. I hope battery life increases as the betas progress.


How do you do that?


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nightly 7 seemed to fix cell standby draining battery like crazy now its just display like it should be so here's to hoping it continues getting better in future builds

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

Cm7 nightly 7 is by far the best. With a data wipe the performance and decent battery life I'm getting with cm7, I'm never going back to stock.


----------



## marcfogel (Jun 7, 2011)

xCHRISTIANx said:


> How do you do that?


Settings wireless mobile data

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

marcfogel said:


> Settings wireless mobile data
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Juice Defender also does this by default


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> So, for those of you who know who I am, you probably have heard me rant about overclocking, underclocking, undervolting, etc. and how it can be risky and never seen the point. Well, I have finally changed my mind on that. A few weeks back I bought JRummy's Overclock Utility from the market. It's a great app, really is. I decided to just play around with it and I was actually shocked by my findings. Right now I have my Droid X set to : 1.2 Ghz OC, Low Voltage. I didn't do Ultra Low, because I didn't want to restrict power too much, it can cause bootloops and other ugly stuff to happen. But here is what I got from that:
> http://yfrog.com/khe1xp
> 
> Um was your battery under charge for part of that period? Your % increased....
> ...


Um was your battery under charge for part of that period? Your % increased....


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope.. never charged it.. i said the same thing... i even refreshed... lol. the only reason it went up is inactivity over 8 hours when i was sleeping..that bar was showing activity..not %.. iirc..


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the head's up, AFG. I've always has problems with random reboots on Droid Overclock. I'm going to try your settings and see what happens. I'm also on CM4DX #7 w/ the Camera fix. I'll post an update after I finish charging, calibrating, and running for a day on it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> Nope.. never charged it.. i said the same thing... i even refreshed... lol. the only reason it went up is inactivity over 8 hours when i was sleeping..that bar was showing activity..not %.. iirc..


You sure? The bar at the top is % & when it went up your screen was on. Why would inactivity make it go up then down & then up again? Yours is all over the place. See how mine only goes down http://kan.gd/sel


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah i got that everyday when i was on stock froyo or gb


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

If your Display only used 4% of your battery then you must not use your phone nearly as much as I use mine. Right now my Display has used 61% of my battery...
I've tried ULV and LV and nothing seems to have a significant impact on my battery life. Only thing is reducing my screen brightness all the way. But that's annoying when it's bright out. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

nightly 7, i get like 18 hours battery life. no complaints here, especially for how much i use it


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Running nightly 8. Listening to music about all day at work with browsing of FB and twitter via widgets that sync every hour. Also weather syncs every hour.


















It last me until I need to go to sleep, that's all I need.


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

i wish i knew your guys' secrets. i'm on nightly 8, flashed lastnight, and i didn't use my phone much at all today cus i have a pretty hectic job where i'm running around alot, went about 10 hours and dropped to about 50%


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> If your Display only used 4% of your battery then you must not use your phone nearly as much as I use mine. Right now my Display has used 61% of my battery...
> I've tried ULV and LV and nothing seems to have a significant impact on my battery life. Only thing is reducing my screen brightness all the way. But that's annoying when it's bright out.
> Just my two cents.


Just fyi even the ULV setting does not decrease voltage substantially from stock settings, only @ 5% or so. To really improve battery life you need to customize your voltage settings. To do so safely, I use quickclock. When I flash a new rom, after everything is set up as much as possible, I run the full calibration settings. This shows me how low a voltage needs to go before the phone shuts down and how high a frequency it can overclock to without turtling. Then I take the profiles it creates and export them to my sd card. I can then import them to droid overclock app and apply them through advanced settings. I usually use battery saver or balanced. On my phone a safe level of undervolting is as much as 12-13% below stock vsel. That is with a 15-20% safety margin. The settings are way below the ULV standardized settings. In all honesty, I have developed this over several months using less aggressive settings, and I always redo the calibration with every new rom and if I change my set up considerably. If I add a bunch of new widgets, I assume it can change the voltage needed although as a practical matter, I have not seen a significant change.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> Just fyi even the ULV setting does not decrease voltage substantially from stock settings, only @ 5% or so. To really improve battery life you need to customize your voltage settings. To do so safely, I use quickclock. When I flash a new rom, after everything is set up as much as possible, I run the full calibration settings. This shows me how low a voltage needs to go before the phone shuts down and how high a frequency it can overclock to without turtling. Then I take the profiles it creates and export them to my sd card. I can then import them to droid overclock app and apply them through advanced settings. I usually use battery saver or balanced. On my phone a safe level of undervolting is as much as 12-13% below stock vsel. That is with a 15-20% safety margin. The settings are way below the ULV standardized settings. In all honesty, I have developed this over several months using less aggressive settings, and I always redo the calibration with every new rom and if I change my set up considerably. If I add a bunch of new widgets, I assume it can change the voltage needed although as a practical matter, I have not seen a significant change.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Do you use profiles, such as below 30% do this or when screen of do this?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Returner said:


> i wish i knew your guys' secrets. i'm on nightly 8, flashed lastnight, and i didn't use my phone much at all today cus i have a pretty hectic job where i'm running around alot, went about 10 hours and dropped to about 50%


You say you are running around a lot. Does this include going in/out of cell reception? Or at least some shitty patches of signal? If your phone is constantly having to fight for a signal, it can kill battery. Just an idea.

I get great battery life but I am usually only in two places all day besides some travel between the two. Everywhere here has good reception also.

Other things that kill battery include bright backlight, turn the % down (autobrightness off) and you'll notice a big increase. I keep mine on the lowest possible setting unless I go outside or in the car.

Bluetooth can also suck your battery dry if you use that.

Video and games like to nom batteries as well. Music not so much usually.

Hmm I guess that's about it.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> Just fyi even the ULV setting does not decrease voltage substantially from stock settings, only @ 5% or so. To really improve battery life you need to customize your voltage settings. To do so safely, I use quickclock. When I flash a new rom, after everything is set up as much as possible, I run the full calibration settings. This shows me how low a voltage needs to go before the phone shuts down and how high a frequency it can overclock to without turtling. Then I take the profiles it creates and export them to my sd card. I can then import them to droid overclock app and apply them through advanced settings. I usually use battery saver or balanced. On my phone a safe level of undervolting is as much as 12-13% below stock vsel. That is with a 15-20% safety margin. The settings are way below the ULV standardized settings. In all honesty, I have developed this over several months using less aggressive settings, and I always redo the calibration with every new rom and if I change my set up considerably. If I add a bunch of new widgets, I assume it can change the voltage needed although as a practical matter, I have not seen a significant change.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Interesting, thanks for the info. I may go ahead and try out what you do so I can test battery life and see what's the best for my setup. Thanks!


----------



## djstnick (Jun 16, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> Just fyi even the ULV setting does not decrease voltage substantially from stock settings, only @ 5% or so. To really improve battery life you need to customize your voltage settings. To do so safely, I use quickclock. When I flash a new rom, after everything is set up as much as possible, I run the full calibration settings. This shows me how low a voltage needs to go before the phone shuts down and how high a frequency it can overclock to without turtling. Then I take the profiles it creates and export them to my sd card. I can then import them to droid overclock app and apply them through advanced settings. I usually use battery saver or balanced. On my phone a safe level of undervolting is as much as 12-13% below stock vsel. That is with a 15-20% safety margin. The settings are way below the ULV standardized settings. In all honesty, I have developed this over several months using less aggressive settings, and I always redo the calibration with every new rom and if I change my set up considerably. If I add a bunch of new widgets, I assume it can change the voltage needed although as a practical matter, I have not seen a significant change.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Have you been able to get clock settings to stick on reboot? I followed your advice and am pleased so far, I'm just bummed that nothing seems to stick after reboot.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you guys doing a data wipe before updating nightly's? I am just doing a cache, dalvik wipe. Everything always goes off without a hitch but I have an extended battery and barely squeeze out 15 hours with minimal use.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Last I checked don't the moto blur services use push notifications. Which should actually increase battery life as opposed to pull which has to actually check for notifications every so often.

Also I use the Android overclock app and keep mine at 1.1ghz ulv and usually get great battery life and performance with no reboots or extra heat. But every device is different. What works for one might not work for others so just play with the app and see what is best for your phone.

Sent from a galaxy far far away........


----------



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2011)

Returner said:


> i wish i knew your guys' secrets. i'm on nightly 8, flashed lastnight, and i didn't use my phone much at all today cus i have a pretty hectic job where i'm running around alot, went about 10 hours and dropped to about 50%


that seems like pretty good battery life to me in 10 hours.


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't know about y'all but I got the best battery life I've had since going to CM7 with nightly build #9

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I used THESE instructions from the Cyanogen wiki and found that wiping data, cache, dalvik, and battery stats has a profound increase in the performance of the nightly update. I had updated from build #0 to #9 by simply wiping cache and dalvik cache and leaving data intact. This worked fine but I found that after about build #3 my battery life was getting worse and worse with each update. I did a complete wipe data and all then installed #9 again and by battery life has improved noticeably and the phone seems even smoother than before. Just thought I would throw this out there for others where this question was never clearly answered.

1. Download the latest version of CyanogenMod.
Optional: Download the Google Apps for the device.
2. Place the CyanogenMod update.zip file on the root of the SD card.
Optional: Place the Google Apps .zip on the root of the SD card also.
3. Boot into the ClockworkMod Recovery.
4. Once the device boots into the ClockworkMod Recovery, use the side volume buttons to move around, and camera button to select.
5. Select the option to Wipe data/factory reset.
6. Then select the option to Wipe cache partition.
7. Select Install zip from sdcard.
8. Select Choose zip from sdcard.
9. Select the CyanogenMod update.zip.
Optional: Install the Google Apps by performing steps 7 - 9 again and choosing the Google Apps update.zip. (same cw session)
10. Once the installation has finished, select +++++Go Back+++++ to get back to the main menu, and select the Reboot system now option. The Motorola Droid X should now boot into CyanogenMod.

**I chose to restore apps with data via titanium rather than sign in to google right away. Works fine just don't restore system data.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I am testing a method similiar to above with some different options. will report back


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

djstnick said:


> Have you been able to get clock settings to stick on reboot? I followed your advice and am pleased so far, I'm just bummed that nothing seems to stick after reboot.


Sorry haven't been around for a couple of days. No to boot start up, but read on dxforums, some people have so I'm going to reinstall app and try again. Glad it's helping.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I used THESE instructions from the Cyanogen wiki and found that wiping data, cache, dalvik, and battery stats has a profound increase in the performance of the nightly update. I had updated from build #0 to #9 by simply wiping cache and dalvik cache and leaving data intact. This worked fine but I found that after about build #3 my battery life was getting worse and worse with each update. I did a complete wipe data and all then installed #9 again and by battery life has improved noticeably and the phone seems even smoother than before. Just thought I would throw this out there for others where this question was never clearly answered.
> 
> 1. Download the latest version of CyanogenMod.
> Optional: Download the Google Apps for the device.
> ...


When yu choose restore all apps with data in TB yu are restoring system data. You can however, filter to just show user apps and backup/restore those w/o ANY system data. fwiw


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok so here is the method that I used going from build 10 to 11 and am using right now to go to 12.

1. Using Titanium Backup choose filters and only show user apps and back them up.
2. Boot into recovery, and make a nandroid backup just in case. 
3. choose Mounts and Storage and format data and format cache.
4. Go back and choose advanced and wipe dalvik cache. 
5. Mount /system
6. Install CM7 zip.
7. Wipe dalvik cache again. (might be placebo)
8. Install Camera&MMS Fix.zip
9. Wipe dalvik again
10. I personally run imoseyon tweaks with every nightly, so install v7.1 zip
11. wipe dalvik one last time. 
12. Unmount /system and reboot.
13. Once booted up skip signing into google. I have TB saved to my sd card so i install it.
14. Choose filters in TB and only show user apps and then run the batch to restore the user apps.
15. Charge to full and recalibrate the battery.

Yes its lengthly but going from 10 to 11 i noticed an increase in battery life getting 15+ hours for the first time since running CM7. ill report back on the 12 nightly later.

Take this as yu will.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Ok so here is the method that I used going from build 10 to 11 and am using right now to go to 12.
> 
> 1. Using Titanium Backup choose filters and only show user apps and back them up.
> 2. Boot into recovery, and make a nandroid backup just in case.
> ...


I am on nightly 9. Going to flash 11 and follow your directions to see if I get better battery life. No complaints with it now, more is always better.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

OK so it seems as if nightly 12 has less battery life than 11 did. Damn


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> I am on nightly 9. Going to flash 11 and follow your directions to see if I get better battery life. No complaints with it now, more is always better.


Let me know how it works for ya


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Let me know how it works for ya












44% left


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> If your Display only used 4% of your battery then you must not use your phone nearly as much as I use mine. Right now my Display has used 61% of my battery...
> I've tried ULV and LV and nothing seems to have a significant impact on my battery life. Only thing is reducing my screen brightness all the way. But that's annoying when it's bright out.
> Just my two cents.


I reduce my scree brightness all the way, and i use it moderate. I dont play a lot of games on it.. other than Cut The Rope (addicting..) but im still getting 18 hours or so. I found out what that spike was from. I plugged it in really quick to pop a nightly onto my sd card. Thought about that after the fact... but it didnt charge it even 5 % id be guessin..


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually, that screenshot was taken before the newer nightlies where reporting was fixed. Most likely your display is the highest now. If you haven't already, you should upgrade to a newer nightly and check the stats again after a day of usage.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> 44% left


pictures out now. how long did it take to get to 44%?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

8 hr 21min. Had song bird on the entire time.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

so my method work then huh?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

The best battery life I have had. Thanks for the write up. Hope more people use it.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> The best battery life I have had. Thanks for the write up. Hope more people use it.


good im testing mounting /system as well. well see how that goes. spread the word tho i want to get multiple x's testing it.

thanks for being the first


----------

